# Seaman's Chest Plans



## jimshoe52 (Mar 18, 2013)

Am looking for detailed plans/sketches on antique reproduction of seaman's chest. I'm planning on building one for my grandson who's currently in the Navy. Most of the old chests used by sailors were made with dovetail joinery and had canted sides (see photo). I'm not too sure how many degrees of canted offset were used and how the dovetails were treated with a canted offset. They're very nice looking and very expensive whether new or antique. So, if anyone has plans or sketches and would like to share them it would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sea Chests and Sea Chest Plans by Marlinespike.com

Sea chests and sea chest plans

Seachests

I like the more primitive style, made with whatever material was available on hand. The pictures are of a chest I fell in love with walking around the 150th anniversary of the staughter pen battle late last year. There were several other footlockers on display, some beautiful pieces of work, but this one struck a chord for some reason.

Here's the book to find at the library for the fancywork for handles.

Amazon.com: The Marlinspike Sailor (9780070592186): Hervey Garrett Smith: Books

I would not recommend using a white cotton style rope for any fancy work, as it gets dirty fast. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would have thought a sea chest had an arched top so that no one could stack on top of it?


----------



## jimshoe52 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links, I'll check those out. I've got someone making up the Becket handles for me. Am thankful for that otherwise I could never have enough money to buy a ready made set. They are very pricey.....

@ James: Looking at most of the early sea chests from museums and auctions the tops were all flat.


----------

